# sketching out on heelside carves - overhang vs angle excess??



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Good analysis. You can feel your heels drag if you think that's the problem. Most likely as in most not enough bend in your knees on heel turns.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

If you're heels are dragging, you usually have a solid edge, then nothing...total washout. You might be able to feel the boots dragging "in your heels" a moment before. If you've simply past the angle/speed the board can handle for your riding and conditions, there's usually board chatter just before it cuts loose. Good advise above. It will bring your center of gravity closer to board and give more downward pressure and less outward. It allows more responsive course corrections and recovery, too.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*In other words*

You are probably doing this : 


Dsc00818 by 4a455ea2f9953f9fb87db869780ea950, on Flickr

And should be doing this : 

IMG_4454 by 4a455ea2f9953f9fb87db869780ea950, on Flickr

Note in the above picture, the rider's knees are slightly higher than his hips.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if your boots are only 10.5 then its probably not overhang.

are you riding with forward lean on your bindings? if not then try a click or two.

forward lean = heelside turn response.


----------

